# Lost IBEW brother



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

That's terrible. Don't let what I say next detract from the humanity of this tragedy...

But this article, like every other one that I read along the same lines always says: "He was very safety conscious and skilled..."

No article ever reads: "He was a careless dumbass who did something stupid..." Yet, surely these guys must exist?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I've yet to meet a linesman that wasn't safety conscious and skilled.

It's usually a series of events that leads to this.

Thoughts and prayers to our brother and his family


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> That's terrible. Don't let what I say next detract from the humanity of this tragedy...
> 
> But this article, like every other one that I read along the same lines always says: "He was very safety conscious and skilled..."
> 
> No article ever reads: *"He was a careless dumbass who did something stupid..." Yet, surely these guys must exist?*


I agree with this and those guys are normally found on videos.

A guy I used to work with had been a lineman in NJ and while up in a bucket waited for another crew to drive down the road and open the fuses to the line he was waiting to cut.

They told him to go ahead the line was dead and grounded.

He reached out to cut the line and it was still live.

The OCB tried to clear the fault three times as he was locked on the line.

He was badly burned over his torso and both arms.

How he lived I have no clue but he did.


----------



## lightman (Oct 14, 2015)

Rest in Peace Brother!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, 44 and 4 kids. I can't imagine what that family is going through.
Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

This guy is lucky. He survived. 


http://wjon.com/update-connexus-energy-lineman-recovering-from-burns/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> This guy is lucky. He survived.
> 
> 
> http://wjon.com/update-connexus-energy-lineman-recovering-from-burns/


Wow glad he made it.

Not to be a smartass in any way but gloves may have prevented this.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wow glad he made it.
> 
> Not to be a smartass in any way but gloves may have prevented this.


I wonder if a customer was accidentally back feeding the line during a power outage?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> I wonder if a customer was accidentally back feeding the line during a power outage?


Entirely possible and probable when one is out repairing storm damaged lines.

But there are many scenarios that could have taken place.

No matter what the cause it's a terrible thing for the guy and his family to go through.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> No article ever reads: "He was a careless dumbass who did something stupid..." Yet, surely these guys must exist?


This post has been eating at me since I first read it. 

One of my cousins was a lineman for many years.

During that time he became an alcoholic.

Many times I'd seen him early in the am stocking two coolers with beer to toss on the back of his truck. 

At one point it was his crew and another that came out on a job I was on to replace a large pad mount transformer. 

The transformer was set and as two guys tied in the wiring the rest broke out the beer. Drinking on the job like that has never been my thing.

I was always surprised that the company never seemed to care or anything.

I'd spoken to him many times always afraid he would get hurt or hurt someone else.

So to answer your question they exist, dumbasses are out there, it's by the grace of God they don't often cause huge problems.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anne Lerch with Sam Lerch.
Yesterday at 08:17 · 

Samuel Wayne Lerch Born 10-9-1972

He tragically passed away Wednesday July 19, 2017 and entered into the loving arms of Jesus.

Sam did what he loved best, in making his career as a Journeyman Lineman. He worked for Asphlund Construction and was a proud union brother of The IBEW Local 17. He put his life on the line everyday restoring power to help others.

Sam had an everlasting love for his wife and best friend Anne Lerch. Putting Jesus first in their lives was priorty in their relationship. He enjoyed doing life with Anne everyday. 

Thier love for one another is one of the greatest stories ever. Anne and Sam were Highschool lovers. They grew more and more in love for each other with each passing day. Nothing could keep them apart. They were crazy in love and everyone who knew them knew it. 

They were "Sam & Anne"

Sam had a great zeal for life. He enjoyed Jiu Jitsu and striving to be the best at all he worked for and accomplished. Winning tournaments was his passion. Sam enjoyed working out at the gym with his wife Anne almost everyday. Playing pool with Zachary was his new highlight in his father son relationship. In his heart, he treasured the bond he shared with Zachary.

Sam had a genuine love for Jesus, as he grew closer to God so did his knowledge of the word. 

He was a hard working man and took pride in providing for his family. He was a Wonderful,Loving husband and an Excellent father. His untimely death has shaken us all to the core. He will be greatly and sadly missed. 

Samuel was preceded in death by his grandparents Wayne and Madeline Lerch. He is survived by his Best friend and loving wife Anne Lerch, his 1st born Son Zacharias Hardison, daughter Hannah Lerch, son Joshua Lerch, and daughter Elizabeth Lerch, brother and bud Aaron Lerch, and sister Erica Lerch, and many nieces and nephews.

Visitation will be held Monday July 24th from 2pm-8pm at Coyle Funeral Home -1770 S Reynolds Road, Toledo, Ohio 43614 
Church service will be Tues July 25 at Foundation Stone Church at 10am located at 11100 Summerfield Rd, Petersburg,Michigan with a burial at Highland Memory Gardens in Waterville, OH Also a reception to follow at Foundation Stone Church


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A Toledo resident who served as a journeyman lineman accidentally died by electric shock.
> 
> Sam Lerch, 44, was installing new pole equipment from a bucket truck about 11 a.m. Wednesday in Romulus, Mich.
> 
> ...


Rip brother you are a true hero !!!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

How many of us leave for work in the morning, never thinking we won't come home that night?
Problem being, it's the things we do regularly, everyday, that we get so used to, that we don't think about the outcome if things go south.
How many times have we done stupid siht, that we know we shouldn't be doing, just to get the job done?
Sometimes we need to just slow our roll just a bit, and go home that night.
Safety first, unsafe last.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Rest In Peace Brother. 

My God, 44 with 4 kids, please give that family strength.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Utility truck buckets should have an alarm system that sounds when voltage is detected when approaching live lines in bucket, it also stops the bucket from rising until a groundman and the person in bucket actively acknowledge the alarm button.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Anne Lerch with Sam Lerch.
> Yesterday at 08:17 ·
> 
> Samuel Wayne Lerch Born 10-9-1972
> ...


thanks for posting Mech


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Still sad but this thread is over a year old.


----------

